# Hoover motor requirements



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

I read somewhere that Hoover has a max 10hp motor, can one have a 20hp or higher on their boat but use a kicker that is 10hp or lesser so long as the main motor is not in the water? 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes you can


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks! that might determine what I purchase as I miss chasing catfish and read hoover is the place to go for cats


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

And if you take the prop off, you can keep it down in the water. Very helpful if you connect then together and steer from the console.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Or you can do what the big boys do......Use the big motor to off load and power on load, and make sure you cause just a slight wake as you move from one spot to another. Keep the trolling motor in the water to avoid detection. Scoff Laws provided by City of Columbus....


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

And why is that a problem when most of the 9.9 are 15 to 20 hp.? Running 20 mph plus on a 10 mph speed limit lake.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have said this many times, the law is outdated and needs to be changed period. There needs to be a speed limit so you can run your bigger motor if that all you have and not a HP law that doesnt work. I have a 2 stroke Mercury 9.9 on my 17.6 tracker and my father in law has a honda 9.9 on his 16.6 T3 and both will only do about 9 mph at best. I see guys on Hoover that you will never EVER convince me thats a 9.9 when they fly by and I mean fly by !!!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I think the easiest way to enforce a speed control would be to enact no wake on the entire lake. Then motor size wouldn't matter and a boat making a wake is easy to see. I don't think the patrol is going to run around with radar trying to catch people going 15 or 20 miles an hour. I've never heard of them stopping someone with a 9.9 going to fast. They only seem to check people with larger motors. They checked me twice this year because my 140 HP was tilted down while I was trolling with my 9.9, but I take my prop off, so that is legal.


----------



## 87duckhead (Oct 28, 2021)

I dont think the motor restriction is about speed. Hoover is drinking water and I think I it's about polution.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

87duckhead said:


> I dont think the motor restriction is about speed. Hoover is drinking water and I think I it's about polution.


If it was about that, they wouldn't let any gas powered engines on the lake at all.
You could say Alum is drinking water too then...the reservoirs are connected and if Hoover gets too low they can actually pump water from Alum to Hoover.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

87duckhead said:


> I dont think the motor restriction is about speed. Hoover is drinking water and I think I it's about polution.


Investigate sailboat/rowing clubs that heavily lobby the City of Cols. about Hoover restrictions and you'll find your answer for the restrictions.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Huh.
Only getting about 19 mph out of my stock Johnson on my Tracker I.
Guess I am gonna have to bump that up a bit !


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

87duckhead said:


> I dont think the motor restriction is about speed. Hoover is drinking water and I think I it's about polution.


If it was about this, those so called 9.9 hp is polluting the water way more than my brand new 115Hp 4 stroke motor is.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

It's about bank erosion and silting of the lake. Look at the south east side at the second bridge a lot of money was spent a few years ago lining the bank with riprap.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

night vision said:


> It's about bank erosion and silting of the lake. Look at the south east side at the second bridge a lot of money was spent a few years ago lining the bank with riprap.


Bingo. This is 100% the reason for the limit according to the administrative employees at Columbus that I have spoken with about the matter. Hoover serves as the main drinking water reservoir for half of the city and erosion is a major concern. They know if they give an inch the public will take a mile. Look no further than the residents along the lakeshore who are permitted to clear a modest (10' wide i think) path to the access the lake but who often clear cut the vegetation for the view. This community of anglers knows based on personal experience on other lakes that if high HP motors are allowed to idle all too many will abuse it and violate idle requirements.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The worst offender on Hoover is the Ranger, who runs up and down the lake throwing four times the wake of my 14.5 starcraft with a 9.9.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

night vision said:


> The worst offender on Hoover is the Ranger, who runs up and down the lake throwing four times the wake of my 14.5 starcraft with a 9.9.


He's allowed...is CPD still patrolling the reservoir too?..a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It use to be 6hp limit..... but the pontoon club got it changed to 10hp. Windy day they couldn't control the pontoon and needed a little more hp, plus the special prop

Screw the no wake..... my 14ft aluminum scoots along with the 9.9.... some try and cheat with a 9.9 sticker on a 15hp..... just a carb difference , but Don't get caught ..... hefty fine
The ranger knows too, once he pulls the cover


----------

